# Radical VW Beetle custom..Pics



## Pro Fleetline (Jan 25, 2012)

Thought id share a few pics of my tamiya 1/24th scale VW Beetle many changes...viper fornt end added tube chassis 1962 pontiac SD 421 engine with a 4 speed and 22" to scale wheels etc.

























































http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee87/Fleetline48/Models3021.jpg


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

One word: WOW!!!


----------



## Pro Fleetline (Jan 25, 2012)

LOL Thanks glad you like.

Sorry i didnt disclose much of the build!

A lil break down 9 month build time smoothed and molded all body seems opened the dorrs smoothed jams chopped top, viperhood scoop molded into hood detail master peices throughout cd in the dash half way out used there hinges etc.
Has an imsa race car dash and the center console is made from a front body nose peice off and indy car, 

Wanted to push the limits of a new Beetle body style to a way i would have one if i were to build one myself. 
With that said had to have a muscle car feel and sound and not to mention power and torque but what better choice than a 421 old school torque monster with two 4's and a 4 speed.


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

That is Awesome work.:woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Again another Sweet looking Build......:thumbsup:

MOE.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

This is one of those new "beetle" turds. I was hoping this was an actual VW Beetle for sure! I wish I could get one of feebay, but the prices for those are just like anything else that's popular - overpriced!  

I love the gloss on the paint. The details are cool. I just don't like the oversized wheels, or the body style. What other scales do you build?


----------



## Pro Fleetline (Jan 25, 2012)

1/25th and 1/24th only


----------

